#ubuntu-fridge 2006-11-27
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-fridge.log
<YoussefAssad> this might be a tad old, but it's still a cool picture... http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/4359/958/1600/dsci1407.jpg
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-12-03
<somerville32> Hey
<somerville32> Burgundavia: Since the fridge hasn't gotten a new event in 9 days, maybe we could put something up about UWN23?
<somerville32> jenda: ping
<jenda> somerville32: pong
<somerville32> jenda: ^^
<jenda> somerville32: ?
<jenda> 
<somerville32> Jenda: Are you a fridge editor?
<jenda> nope
<somerville32> Ok, nvm
<somerville32> :}
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-11-26
<Burgundavia> anybody alive?
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-11-29
<jcastro> hi guys!
<Burgundavia> hey
<Burgundavia> just wondering what exactly you wanted to post in the calendar
<jcastro> I thought daniel wanted to have a MOTU Q+A session this friday
<jcastro> but I am unsure if it's supposed to be there because he wanted to do one weekly or if he wanted to do them explicitly.
<jcastro> unfortunately he's long asleep, but I will ask right away first thing tomorrow
<Burgundavia> right, ok
<jcastro> Burgundavia: my loco asks for official status tomorrow! big day!
<Burgundavia> guess I will have to vote against that
<jcastro> that would be awesome
<jcastro> "jorge should be killed, denied."
<Burgundavia> "clearly just another example of Canonical interfering the community"
<jcastro> clearly
<jcastro> ironically, our Loco was jammq, me, and other people
<jcastro> it was stricly a social thing
<jcastro> basically, "new ubuntu, time to go to the bar."
<jcastro> then we got flooded by new people
<jcastro> who had ideas about doing actual work
<jcastro> quite disturbing
<Burgundavia> did I tell you about the email I got, attacking Ubuntu for being nothing more than a drinking club?
<jcastro> (they've rocked since then)
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I got that
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-12-02
<Burgundavia> anybody around?
<Burgundavia> hey robitaille
<robitaille> Hi there Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> can you proof a story?
<Burgundavia> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1254
<robitaille> sure
<robitaille> a "long" series of alpha+beta releases? It sounds depressing :)  I would get rid of the word long in that sentence
<robitaille> As well, it is only reliminary work for Xorg 7.3?  Or it's the actual Xorg 7.3 that landed in Hardy?  I'm not sure at a technical level what we currently have
<Burgundavia> nor am I
<Burgundavia> but the release notes mention it
<robitaille> the release notes simply says that the latest xorg 7.3 is available.  doesn't sound preliminary work to me
<Burgundavia> right
<robitaille> you that that the text in that one paragraph contains eight time the word release, released, or releases :)
<robitaille> I cannot think of  any synonym to the word release usable in this context. It just feel a bit too much
<Burgundavia> who, I had no idea
<robitaille> now it is 7.  I removed one I had added around Xorg 7.3
<Burgundavia> robitaille: you done editing?
<robitaille> I guess.  i'm about to go to bed.  Should we put publish it?
<Burgundavia> go nuts
<robitaille> it is now live.   My first edit to the fridge in weeks :)
<Burgundavia> thanks
<Burgundavia> and once again my name is on most of the stories on the front page
 * pochu wonders why the fridge was removed from planet ubuntu :)
